# Why is my horse STILL lame???!!!!



## Morrigan_Lady (18 April 2012)

Its been about six weeks now!!  Vet came out and wasnt really too sure what was wrong and thought it was some bruising to the foot and said for me to hot bandage the leg for 3 days and see how he went and then I may want to consider x-rays, scans, nerve blocks etc.
He did get quite a bit better, so I started just hacking him out in walk and thats pretty much all Ive done with him since, as when I school him he is lame on the left leg in trot ONLY!!  
Now I know riding a lame horse is not ideal, but he's not hopping lame, more short than anything and it really is only in trot when being schooled, so Ive just stuck to walk hacks on soft ground to keep him ticking over and sane!
Thismorning I had the physio out and she didnt find anything that would make him lame and advised to maybe ask my farrier to put rubber pads on his front feet when he's shod.  Ive spoken to the farrier and that is being done as we speak.  So Im thinking that ill give it a couple of weeks with pads and see how it goes, as the ground has been very hard up till recently, then if they dont make any difference where do I go next!!  Im considering getting a second opinion from a different vet.  Obviously I could just turn him away, but Id rather know whats going on.  Any ideas??


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 April 2012)

I'm confused....

You say horse is lame in trot when working, 
so you are going to put pads on in front? 

edit: OK, I mis-read....

Think you ought to get vet as continuing to work lame horse will not help it. Vet will be able to nerve block to see exactly where it is having the problem.
Has the farrier not picked anything up when doing the horse?


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (18 April 2012)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I'm confused....

You say horse is lame in trot when working, 
so you are going to put pads on in front? 

edit: OK, I mis-read....

Think you ought to get vet as continuing to work lame horse will not help it. Vet will be able to nerve block to see exactly where it is having the problem.
Has the farrier not picked anything up when doing the horse?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, farrier hasnt found a thing.


----------



## chestnut cob (18 April 2012)

Just so I know I understand... have you called the vet back out?  Has the vet done a full lameness workup?

If not then the vet should be your first port of call rather than a physio, especially since your farrier can't find anything.  I'm surprised the physio treated the horse if it's lame, mine would speak to my vet first and wouldn't treat if the horse was lame.

The situation reads to me as though your vet came out, wasn't sure so told you to bandage for a few days and see what the horse was like.  The horse has not got any better - your vet has already mentioned further diagnostic tests so why not call him back out for those?


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (18 April 2012)

Yes, the vet has been out and said there was some bruising to the foot.  
I got the physio out to eliminate anything there.


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (18 April 2012)

Im just really trying to eliminate all that i can before putting Arch through the stress and upset of going to the vets for futher examination. Hes a very highly strung horse and not easy to treat, not to mention hes petrified of needles!!


----------



## cptrayes (18 April 2012)

The truth is that no-one currently has a clue why your horse has been lame for 6 weeks, and shoeing him with pads at this stage makes no sense at all. You need to get the vet back to investigate why he is lame.

As a starter - he could have a tendon injury which will show on a scan. This will need rest. Continued exercise can result in a much worse injury with a long, long time to heal.

- he could have a blind splint. This will not firm up until he is rested and working him meanwhile may result in a much bigger splint that can interfere with a joint.

- he may have an injury deep in the muscle mass of the shoulder which needs rest. Meanwhile he is in pain while you are riding him. 

- he could have.....

Well frankly I could go on all day and all night.

Please get the vet to find out where your horse is lame, and hopefully why.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 April 2012)

cptrayes said:



			The truth is that no-one currently has a clue why your horse has been lame for 6 weeks, and shoeing him with pads at this stage makes no sense at all. You need to get the vet back to investigate why he is lame.

As a starter - he could have a tendon injury which will show on a scan. This will need rest. Continued exercise can result in a much worse injury with a long, long time to heal.

- he could have a blind splint. This will not firm up until he is rested and working him meanwhile may result in a much bigger splint that can interfere with a joint.

- he may have an injury deep in the muscle mass of the shoulder which needs rest. Meanwhile he is in pain while you are riding him. 

- he could have.....

Well frankly I could go on all day and all night.

Please get the vet to find out where your horse is lame, and hopefully why.
		
Click to expand...

This ^ (I was just trying to be polite  )

OP, my horse was also* lame in trot only*.
I got vet in, rested for 5 days, worked up as still lame in trot tho sound as a bell in walk.
Scanned, nerve blocked...
We found sizeable tendon sheath damage..........
Been on box rest for a while, on medication, now just started walking out in hand.
At no point would/will I have got on her just because she is sound in 1 gait.


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (18 April 2012)

Right, ringing the vet now.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## mightymammoth (18 April 2012)

Sorry if you have answered this but have you had hoof xrays? I was at the end of my tether with unexplained lameness and looking at having to take him to liverpool for further investigations. 
After nerve blocks ultra sounds etc I had hoof x rays.The vet brought the x ray machine to the yard and they revealed he has very thin soles and low unsupported heels and also there was some arthritic changes around the coffin joint. Since I've had both these issues treated he has been sound *frantically touches wood*.

having reread then what your saying about the stones then maybe the problem is his feet/soles. I bought my horse from someone who had only had him shod twice in 6 months so as you can imagine they were to long and the balance was terrible.

Are you happy with your farrier? Have you had your horse long and has this lameness come out of the blue? It took for me to change farrier to see an improvement.

Finally you have my sympathy I know from experience how heartbreaking lameness is.


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (18 April 2012)

Thank you for your kind words.

Ive not had hoof xrays, but hes booked in for Monday to have nerve blocks and scans.  

Im very happy with my farrier, hes excellent and often liases with my vet on the best way to go with shoeing Arch from a previous lamelesss issue.

Yes Ive had him a long time, I bought him as a 4 year old and hes just turned 11.  Hes my baby and very precious to me, I treat him more like a child than my other horses!!! (We've just got 'that' bond)

The lameness has sort of come out of the blue, yes.  Id lunged him the previous day, then he was lame the next.

My farrier put egg bars on him today, so I guess he thinks that could make a difference. Fingers crossed.  

Thanks again.


----------



## Archie73 (18 April 2012)

I dont think I would be happy with my farrier if he put egg bar shoes on my horse before diagnostics are done? Especially 5 days before. Unless of course this is follow on treatment but still...........have I missed something? I'm not meaning to be rude just curious really? Either way I hope you find a diagnosis to fix soon!


----------



## mightymammoth (18 April 2012)

Morrigan_Lady said:



			Thank you for your kind words.

Ive not had hoof xrays, but hes booked in for Monday to have nerve blocks and scans.  

Im very happy with my farrier, hes excellent and often liases with my vet on the best way to go with shoeing Arch from a previous lamelesss issue.

Yes Ive had him a long time, I bought him as a 4 year old and hes just turned 11.  Hes my baby and very precious to me, I treat him more like a child than my other horses!!! (We've just got 'that' bond)

The lameness has sort of come out of the blue, yes.  Id lunged him the previous day, then he was lame the next.

My farrier put egg bars on him today, so I guess he thinks that could make a difference. Fingers crossed.  

Thanks again.
		
Click to expand...

I've also got egg bars on (at the minute) I've found that although they have kept him sound they are quite impractical as they easily get pulled off (taking chunks of hoof wall with it) despite over reach boots. The farrier is coming monday so will be looking to change to just bar shoes or heart bars and then to normal shoes and then maybe unshod. Please keep us posted.


----------



## TheCurlyPony (19 April 2012)

Morrigan_Lady said:



			Thank you for your kind words.

Ive not had hoof xrays, but hes booked in for Monday to have nerve blocks and scans.  

Im very happy with my farrier, hes excellent and often liases with my vet on the best way to go with shoeing Arch from a previous lamelesss issue.

Yes Ive had him a long time, I bought him as a 4 year old and hes just turned 11.  Hes my baby and very precious to me, I treat him more like a child than my other horses!!! (We've just got 'that' bond)

The lameness has sort of come out of the blue, yes.  Id lunged him the previous day, then he was lame the next.

My farrier put egg bars on him today, so I guess he thinks that could make a difference. Fingers crossed.  

Thanks again.
		
Click to expand...

Hi 

You say the lamness came out of the blue, yet you also say hes had lamness issues in the past ?  Could it be related?  My lamness also came out of the blue, one day fine, the next he wouldnt trot, although sound in walk, turned out to be navicular,.    However hes on the road to recovery with no shoes on.


----------



## Amymay (19 April 2012)

Think its time for your vet to visit again. I would also stop riding.

You really need to find out what's wrong before putting pads pm the feet.


----------



## Miss L Toe (19 April 2012)

Morrigan_Lady said:



			Thank you for your kind words.

Ive not had hoof xrays, but hes booked in for Monday to have nerve blocks and scans.  

Im very happy with my farrier, hes excellent and often liases with my vet on the best way to go with shoeing Arch from a previous lamelesss issue.

Yes Ive had him a long time, I bought him as a 4 year old and hes just turned 11.  Hes my baby and very precious to me, I treat him more like a child than my other horses!!! (We've just got 'that' bond)

The lameness has sort of come out of the blue, yes.  Id lunged him the previous day, then he was lame the next.

My farrier put egg bars on him today, so I guess he thinks that could make a difference. Fingers crossed.  

Thanks again.
		
Click to expand...

no comment


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 April 2012)

Morrigan_Lady said:



			Its been about six weeks now!!  Vet came out and wasnt really too sure what was wrong and thought it was some bruising to the foot and said for me to hot bandage the leg for 3 days and see how he went and then I may want to consider x-rays, scans, nerve blocks etc.
He did get quite a bit better, so I started just hacking him out in walk and thats pretty much all Ive done with him since, as when I school him he is lame on the left leg in trot ONLY!!  
Now I know riding a lame horse is not ideal, but he's not hopping lame, more short than anything and it really is only in trot when being schooled, so Ive just stuck to walk hacks on soft ground to keep him ticking over and sane!
Thismorning I had the physio out and she didnt find anything that would make him lame and advised to maybe ask my farrier to put rubber pads on his front feet when he's shod.  Ive spoken to the farrier and that is being done as we speak.  So Im thinking that ill give it a couple of weeks with pads and see how it goes, as the ground has been very hard up till recently, then if they dont make any difference where do I go next!!  Im considering getting a second opinion from a different vet.  Obviously I could just turn him away, but Id rather know whats going on.  Any ideas??
		
Click to expand...

*Are you for real???? riding a lame horse no matter how lame is not right- not fair  could make the problem worse especially when you don't know whats causing it  . Would you go jogging when you foot was hurting??? I think not.!


 I would get another vets opinion if this one cant find out whats wrong. Its what your paying the vet bill for ! their  qualified diagnoses or referrals.

 Whats the point in putting pads on ? if you need  x rays they will have to remove his shoes to take foot pictures 

 Defo get another vet , you can't treat  while it  has not been diagnosed

 Did he do a flexion test?  
 Did the horse have a pulse?
  what actually was he doing when you first noticed the lameness?  being schooled- ?on the road ?- turned out? 
  jumping?

Make sure you have cut his feed right down no starch or protein.

 Don't delay  you need to find out exactly what is causing  his pain . As turning out could jeopardize the recovery if its tendon - Laminitis - Myopathy  etc.
 Sorry if this sounds harsh  but a true diagnoses must be found asap..*


----------



## cptrayes (19 April 2012)

Morrigan_Lady said:



			The lameness has sort of come out of the blue ........ my farrier put egg bars on him today, so I guess he thinks that could make a difference. Fingers crossed.  

Thanks again.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry ML but this can't possibly be the whole story. I just don't believe that any farrier, however incompetent, would egg-bar shoe a horse who has just gone lame and has no diagnosis for that lameness.

I'm getting the impression that this horse may have have problems for a long time - can you tell us what other issues he's had in the last few years? Has he been seen previously by other farriers and other vets?


----------



## Littlelegs (19 April 2012)

I stand to be corrected but doesn't a farrier normally need X-rays for egg bars? 
 I've never had them on a horse of mine so not an expert on it at all, but the ones I have known with egg bars have been pedal bone issues where the farrier needs the X-rays.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (19 April 2012)

Definitely agree with getting the vet out to do a lameness work up!

My horse is a nightmare to load and with injections - so I desperatley didn't want to go down there but at least I was well ahead of the issue then, rather than letting it develop/manifest itself into a bigger issue! 

Hopefully the issue for you is resolved easily.


----------



## Goldenstar (19 April 2012)

I just can't believe a farrier would put eggbars on a horse that's not had a full work up from  the vet .


----------



## SusieT (19 April 2012)

Why have you not gone back to your vet for further examination??!


----------



## jeeve (24 April 2012)

Often our vets say that if just a bit lame, you can keep working the horse as it will either get better, or get worse. If it gets worse they can diagnose easier if a more obvious lameness, rather than something vague. 

Obviously, there are some times you should not exercise - speak to vet and ask if your plans to exercise as you have indicated are ok - if he gives the green light, go ahead. I would suggest just light hacking rather than anything to demanding.

I have spent a lot of money on vague hard to determine lameness, and then turned horse out, and have had them come right in time, (sometimes not that much time). So I do not always think there is a benefit in racking up huge bills. As long as you are communicating with vet and they are happy with your plan of action that is ok.

My really lame horse that the vet said needed an operation got better after I spent 6 -8 months on turnout with a good walk each day (soft tissue injury). Some exercise can actually help the horse, as long as it is appropriate.


----------



## 0310Star (24 April 2012)

Has there been any update on this story?
I have to agree with everyone else in the respect of having the vet out and also on why exactly a farrier is putting eggbars on without the vet's say so... It seems to me as if it is a way to try and cure the lameness without really knowing what kind of a problem there is, and maybe even one that eggbars may possibly make worse!

I had this exact problem with my horse at the end of last year, beginning of this year. I had the vet out to do a lameness work up and when he suggested x-rays and nerve blocks I took his advice. She was diagnosed with ringbone.
I hope this isn't the case for you, but if I was still riding mine through it without the vet doing the workup she would have been in a lot of pain from me doing so! Now she is managed carefully with bute and she is also barefoot.

Please have the horse looked at properly by a vet before trying to solve a problem which you dont have any idea about. Not meaning to sound harsh but it is the obvious answer!!


----------



## TicTac (24 April 2012)

jeeve said:



			Often our vets say that if just a bit lame, you can keep working the horse as it will either get better, or get worse. If it gets worse they can diagnose easier if a more obvious lameness, rather than something vague. 

Obviously, there are some times you should not exercise - speak to vet and ask if your plans to exercise as you have indicated are ok - if he gives the green light, go ahead. I would suggest just light hacking rather than anything to demanding.

I have spent a lot of money on vague hard to determine lameness, and then turned horse out, and have had them come right in time, (sometimes not that much time). So I do not always think there is a benefit in racking up huge bills. As long as you are communicating with vet and they are happy with your plan of action that is ok.

My really lame horse that the vet said needed an operation got better after I spent 6 -8 months on turnout with a good walk each day (soft tissue injury). Some exercise can actually help the horse, as long as it is appropriate.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with what you have to say. My mare went slightly lame, worse on a soft surface funnily enough.She had the lameness work up and xrays and box rest was advised but I gave her three weeks complete rest in the field as she point blank was a complete nutter in her stable. After three weeks she started to get upto mischief so I hacked her out all through the summer in walk only. Come winter she was absolutley fine.


----------

